# Fur prices?



## TMACK2010 (Jan 19, 2010)

Can anyone tell me what coyotes, fox and **** furs are going for this year??? how are the prices??? i have lott to sell


----------



## lyonch (Feb 26, 2006)

depends on who you go to, but that averages are as follows.

Coyote = $15
**** = $12
Fox = $10

These are all put up prices ( skinned, fleshed, and dried)


----------



## Snowgooser (Mar 28, 2008)

https://www.nafa.ca/auction/archive/NAFA_2010-01_WF.pdf

http://www.furharvesters.com/results/2010/jan10.pdf

Things are looking up.


----------



## lyonch (Feb 26, 2006)

Heres the problem with those auction houses that i see: When they sell fur they take the top lots and sell them at a very high price. After the top lots are sold they work there way down to the bottom of the barrell. When they are working there way down, they will quit selling a certain fur if it looses interest. Those bottom numbers are not computed into the average, so the average looks high, thus getting you to send them your fur so they can make a commission. Usually the percentage that is sold gives you and indicator on how much for bad pelts is left on the market. They are always willing to tell you the highs, but rarely if ever the lows.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Things are looking up for top end stuff. Shortages of top grades are creating demand.

Unfortunatly there are bales and bales of mid to low grade stuff laying around and thus, no demand.

Man I wish we had some 'rats around. Their prettty good right now, low population created that demand and price.


----------



## Snowgooser (Mar 28, 2008)

I don't disagree with anything said, but if you are trying to ship low grade stuff, what do you expect for price? I think that NAFA did manage to clear out their coyote inventory too. I remember reading on their website that they sold everything (for next to nothing), so that they could start fresh without the high inventory.

I am thinking about going after a pile of ice out rats and getting in on that nice price. Its dicey with breeding damage but I will see what the spring brings.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Youll have about ten days after theres some open water (BEST time to really stack up 'rat numbers, 110's in the cattail runs really rack em up) before they start scrapping.

Wish there were more around. If we have another wet fall, there should be some opportunity for em around here next year. My luck theyll only be worth a quarter!


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

sold ***** on the carcass and gettin bout ten, coyote bout the same, nice badger bout 10-15, muskrats on the carcass 4 bucks a piece


----------



## cooncrazy (Feb 5, 2011)

Ive been selling my **** in the greese. ive sold one lot of 15 **** and got 20$ apiece they were all 3x and 4x boar **** foot caught in december. working on my second lot now. Better money than ive gotten in a long time In western SD


----------

